# 1 year old Albino Darwin Enclosure Size



## Aria abedinnezhad (Jan 6, 2020)

Hello beautiful people!

So my little Jiya is growing bigger (she just turned 1) and I think it's time to get her a bigger home. She's been living in an enclosure a bit bigger than a shoe box (higher as well)

She is now just over 90cms. I've started looking for enclosures but the more I look/research the more confusing it gets.

What would be a good size for her, something that she could call home for a couple of years (if not more)?

Also, would it be wise to get it online? Given petshops are quite more expensive than online shops. 

If anyone could help with anything regarding enclosure size, type, set-up, etc. that'd be highly appreciated. 

This is us in the photo by the way


----------



## lyzzi (Mar 13, 2020)

For my jungles, I put them in 2-foot enclosures then up to 4-foot. But they were ready for 4-foot after 2 years in 2-foot. You can get/find enclosures with a wall splitting the 2 sides, then give your snake now just 2ft/half the size, and when they get bigger, remove the wall and adjust the heat, etc. Or go onto Facebook marketplace or gumtree to get a cheaper smaller enclosure to last you a year or 2, then when you upgrade, sell the smaller enclosure, that's also what I've done a lot.


----------

